
Amazon is getting too big and the government is talking about it - eplanit
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-is-getting-too-big-and-the-government-is-talking-about-it-2017-07-13
======
ace2pace
Ofcourse, you should expect the government to talk about it. Amazon is growing
at an unreal pace.

